# Kai's birth story.



## sophie

Kai was due on the 13/6/02, my pregnancy with him was so straight forward i had no problems apart from i didn't go to mw till i was about 22 wks pg, i was scared an i did't want to admit i was pg to be honest :oops: i was more pg than i thought though. Anyway mw sent me for a scan straight away thankfully everthin was fine an dandy. It was great to actually see our baby there on the screen made it real, after that day i ballooned i looked pg an felt it an i started to feel Kai move. My due date came an went i wasn't scared at all to be honest i was very neive about the whole thing, for a 21 yr old i was very immature, i went for a check at the hospital on the 20th june to be told i was 2 cms dialated :shock: i though wow this is easy :lol: i popped of into town having mild contractions lol. that night we went for a nice long work, once home my contractions were getting stronger but i waited till the following day till i went to hospital, OH was on a driving lesson an my mum was at work, whrn they come home i was hangin over the banister screaming :lol: My mum was adiment i was to go straight to hospital, so off we went, i was 4 cms by the time i got there they moved me to labour ward i had a bath, then things started to move along, They had to break my waters that felt so strange. By now it was 11 o'clock on the 20th i was still active walkin around and on gas on air by 3 am 21st june i was ready to push, i pushed an pushed, kept sayin i cant do this, my mum was clapping her hands an shouting 'come on baby, come on baby' :shock: i was like get her out of here :lol: bless her and at 4.27 my beautiful baby boy was born weighin 7lb 7ozs he had poohed on his way out so he was rushed of to have it cleaned out his mouth :sick: then he was bought to me all wrapped up i was over whelmed with it all but the love i felt was unreal. i had no stiches an we was home the next day. I can safely say it was the best thing ive ever done!!!!!
thank u for lettin me bore u all :lol: 
heres kai on his 1st days here
1st pic ive cut my mug off
Such poor quality pics cos took of a pic, on to my phone!!
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/baby2-1.jpg
1 day old
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/baby4.jpg
at home
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/baby5.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/baby3.jpg
3 months 
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/baby1.jpg
now
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h70/saff23/cute.jpg


----------



## Kina

In those bottom 2 pics he hasn't changed a bit!!

Well done on no stitches!


----------



## Tam

Awwww brilliant story!!! Well done babe! x


----------

